# New house new oven????



## kinnon (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all 
Just bought a house (1st and last hopefully) not exchanged contracts yet but received the survey back. only thing they found was the microwave which is a built in above single oven (eye level) does not work seller also mentioned this. Was wondering if it would be possible to take out single oven and microwave and swap for nice new double (900 mm ) the oven and microwave measure 1040mm altogether. Advice opinions etc all help😛 Thanks


----------



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

Cant see why not, if the space is too big im sure a kitchen fitter could fit it and make it match the rest of the kitchen


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Very easy done. You can get little spacer bars to bridge any gaps.

Something like this in my kitchen above and below the microwave.










Cooks


----------



## kinnon (Jan 15, 2012)

That's what I need. Thanks cookie. Any ideas on where I could get one of them? I did try and google. Unless your planning on a kitchen re-fit &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

You could look at putting a warming drawer in the space


----------

